# "Doctrine of Separation"?



## JBaldwin (Feb 18, 2008)

The Scripture passage from our worship yesterday, a conversation I had with my daughter this afternoon and some the phrase "doctrines of separation" used on the recent Fundamentalism thread have made me start to think about this idea. 

The Scripture passage yesterday was Philippians 2:14, 15 _14 Do all things without grumbling or questioning, 15 that you may be blameless and innocent, children of God without blemish in the midst of a crooked and twisted generation, among whom you shine as lights in the world, 16 holding fast to the word of life, so that in the day of Christ I may be proud that I did not run in vain or labor in vain. (ESV)_ I am particularly thinking of the phrase "in the midst of a crooked and twisted generation". 

Question: What does Paul mean by "in the midst of"? Does he mean we are to be blameless and innocent by putting fences around ourselves while still in the midst of the world? Or does he mean that while we are in the middle of all this, we remain blameless and innocent and without blemish? By looking at how our Lord Jesus lived in this world, I would assume that the later is the correct answer. 

My daughter and I were talking this afternoon about a friend of hers whose mother (a believer) made her daughter separate from us for some reason (we think it's because we changed churches, but we're not sure, and they won't talk to us any more). This of course, led to a discussion of the difference between being judgmental (passing judgment on someone) vs. discerning if someone is sinning, and if they are bringing them back to the Lord. 

With all this rolling around in my head, I wonder how we are to live in the world? My former fundamentalist friends (and my daughter's friend) encouraged separation from anyone who didn't measure up to a set of standards. Scripture tells us that if we see a brother sin, we are to go to him and try to restore him. The typical fundamentalist that I ran into wouldn't even attempt to restore, they only shun. 

So what should our "doctrine of separation" be? Should we even have one? I have some thoughts, but I would like to hear what some of you have to say. 
Thanks


----------



## py3ak (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, whatever conclusion we may wind up coming to, we do have to seriously consider the import of passages such as these:

*Romans 16:17-19* "Now I beseech you, brethren, mark them which cause divisions and offences contrary to the doctrine which ye have learned; and avoid them. For they that are such serve not our Lord Jesus Christ, but their own belly; and by good words and fair speeches deceive the hearts of the simple. For your obedience is come abroad unto all men. I am glad therefore on your behalf: but yet I would have you wise unto that which is good, and simple concerning evil."

*1 Corinthians 5:9-11* "I wrote unto you in an epistle not to company with fornicators: yet not altogether with the fornicators of this world, or with the covetous, or extortioners, or with idolaters; for then must ye needs go out of the world. But now I have written unto you not to keep company, if any man that is called a brother be a fornicator, or covetous, or an idolator, or a railer, or a drunkard, or an extortioner; with such an one no not to eat. "

*2 Corinthians 6:14-18* "Be ye not unequally yoked together with unbelievers: for what fellowship hath righteousness with unrighteousness? and what communion hath light with darkness? And what concord hath Christ with Belial? or what part hath he that believeth with an infidel? And what agreement hath the temple of God with idols? for ye are the temple of the living God; as God hath said, I will dwell in them, and walk in them; and I will be their God, and they shall be my people. Wherefore come out from among them, and be ye separate, saith the Lord, and touch not the unclean thing; and I will receive you. And will be a Father unto you, and ye shall be my sons and daughters, saith the Lord Almighty."

*Ephesians 5:11-14* "And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them. For it is a shame even to speak of those things which are done of them in secret. But all things that are reproved are made manifest by the light: for whatsoever doth make manifest is light. Wherefore he saith, Awake thou that sleepest, and arise from the dead, and Christ shall give thee light."

*2 Thessalonians 3:6,7,14* "Now we command you, brethren, in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that ye withdraw yourselves from every brother that walketh disorderly, and not after the tradition which he received of us. For yourselves know how ye ought to follow us: for we behaved not ourselves disorderly among you.... And if any man obey not our word by this epistle, note that man, and have no company with him, that he may be ashamed."

*Jude 16-19* "But, beloved, remember ye the words which were spoken before of the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ; how that they told you there should be mockers in the last time, who should walk after their own ungodly lusts. These be they who separate themselves, sensual, having not the Spirit."

I think these passages (and more could be brought forward) do demonstrate quite conclusively that there is a duty of separation taught in the NT. But they also clearly announce that being divisive and separating for inadequate causes are themselves serious offenses.


----------



## Iconoclast (Feb 18, 2008)

*unto the service of the Lord*

Seperation should be unto the Lord,and His gospel


> 1Paul, a servant of Jesus Christ, called to be an apostle, separated unto the gospel of God,


 you asked;


> Question: What does Paul mean by "in the midst of"? Does he mean we are to be blameless and innocent by putting fences around ourselves while still in the midst of the world? Or does he mean that while we are in the middle of all this, we remain blameless and innocent and without blemish? By looking at how our Lord Jesus lived in this world, I would assume that the later is the correct answer.



yes, you answered your own question
We are to seperate, not * isolate *
One of the main failures of old covenant Israel was they lost a difference between that which is holy,and that which is profane
Ezk22


> 26Her priests have violated my law, and have profaned mine holy things: they have put no difference between the holy and profane, neither have they shewed difference between the unclean and the clean, and have hid their eyes from my sabbaths, and I am profaned among them.
> 
> 27Her princes in the midst thereof are like wolves ravening the prey, to shed blood, and to destroy souls, to get dishonest gain.
> 
> ...



Some make the "doctrine" of seperation, in reality " isolation"
A holy life will cause some old friends or family to -seperate- from you.1 Pet4
They will recoil from Christ in you. Yet, if the Spirit is merciful He will use your converted life as a joyful magnet to attract the unsaved to the peace of God that is in your heart and life


----------

